# Cover art for Beating of the Aquiline Heart



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's the cover art (again by Claudio Pozas) for the final adventure in the WotBS campaign saga,_ The Beating of the Aquiline Heart_, penned by Darrin Drader.  And boy is it a doozy - it is my favourite cover so far!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it. I think Claudio did an excellent job on this.


----------

